
Game of Thrones showrunners made a Rick and Morty audio commentary - evo_9
https://ew.com/tv/2018/04/23/game-of-thrones-rick-and-morty/
======
mimsee
Visiting this site from Europe gives a page that errors due to network issues
and most likely the GDPR.

After connecting to a VPN outside of the EU also with an incognito window, the
page made over 1300 connections and transferred over 40MB of data, with no end
in sight.

Now I'm kind of happy that I get to avoid this nonsense.

